# why is algea nit growing?



## Hdog (Jul 26, 2012)

I have a 55 gal tang tank that refuses to grow algea, and im not sure why. My question is: is there something that can cause this that means that there is something wrong with the water? Maybe my nitrate test is off, becayse I always get 80 ppm and yet algea is never In the tank. Im stumped


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Nitrates is just one of the nutrients all plants need to grow. There must also be sufficient lighting, phosphates, and potassium. Plants in the tank will also reduce algae growth, as would different species of algae. Although, to be honest, I kind of wish I had your tank. Mine almost never stops growing algae.


----------



## italionstallion888 (Jun 5, 2013)

need more informatin on your tank to really give you any ideas. I'm with BelieveInBlue on this one. I wish I had that problem, must be nice. lol


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Do you have fish in this 80ppm nitrate tank ?


----------



## Hdog (Jul 26, 2012)

ya i do


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

What's your lighting setup? Brand, model and bulb info will help. How many hours do you run the lights?


----------



## Hdog (Jul 26, 2012)

ya thats probably why. th tank gets filtered sunlight all day. so i really dont run the light very often
that might help.


----------

